# Kein Sound mit ALSA

## wpb44

Hallo.

Ich habe gesucht und nichts gefunden zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe ALSA installiert (snd-intel8x0) nach der Anleitung von gentoo.de

Bis Gestern hat alles funktioniert! Dannhabe ich den Rechner heruntergefahren [1] und heute wieder gestartet und ich bekomme keinen Ton aus den Lautsprechern. Es ist ein Notebook, die Verkabelung ist es nicht.  :Smile: 

Ich habe es als Benutzer (Gruppe: audio [2]) und als root probiert. Das Ergbnis ist immer dass die Abspielprogramme (Xine / Mplayer / mpg123) so tun als würden sie abspielen, es komtm aber nichts.

mit alsamixer habe ich die Einstellungen überprüft, die wurden gespeichert, PCM und Master sind fast oben und nicht "Mute".

Ich habe auch schon mehrmals neu gestartet (/etc/init.d/alsasound restart sowie das ganze System). Auch die alsa-Treiber habe ich zwischendurch nochmal neu kompiliert.

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee was da sein kann? 

[1] Ich vernwende Software-Suspend und habe dort eingestellt, dass alsasound erst beendet wird und nach dem resume wieder gestartet wird. Das hat auch schon mehrmals funktioniert.

[2] Nebenbei: Kann mir jemand erklären warum ab und zu die Dateirechte von /dev/sound/* auf rw------- stehen und nicht wie gewollt auf rw-rw----? Ist mir schon manchmal aufgefallen, dass eines Tages der Sound nichtmehr geht weil die Rechte nicht stimmen.

cu, Bernd

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *wpb44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [2] Nebenbei: Kann mir jemand erklären warum ab und zu die Dateirechte von /dev/sound/* auf rw------- stehen und nicht wie gewollt auf rw-rw----? Ist mir schon manchmal aufgefallen, dass eines Tages der Sound nichtmehr geht weil die Rechte nicht stimmen.
> ...

 

das verrät dir /etc/devfsd.conf da steht drinnen wie die devices erstellt werden.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## wpb44

In der devfsd.conf steht:

 *Quote:*   

> REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

 

Was nu?

PS: DAS Problem ist mir aber nicht so wichtig, denn das weiss ich wie ich es reparieren kann.

cu, Bernd

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wie sieht denn /etc/modules.d/alsa bzw. /etc/modules.conf aus. ich habe auch im notebook eine karte für die module und damit hatte ich bisher keine schwierigkeiten.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## wpb44

/etc/modules.d/alsa: (Kommentarzeilen gelöscht)

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

```

/etc/modules.conf: (Nur sound-relevante Teile)

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

Sieht in meinen Augen normal aus.

Nochmal: Vor dem letzten reboot hat es mehrere Tage funktioniert.

cu, Bernd

----------

## wpb44

Okay, ich habe nun auf OSS umgestellt, da geht alles wieder.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, probiere ich es aber gern aus.

cu, Bernd

----------

## Mooses

Was be mir grad gefunzt hat war das ganze! (auf etwaiige cinfigfiles achten, locate alsa ist dein Freund)  alsa Zeugs runterschmeißen und streng nach anleitung nochmals draufdonnern

Viel Erfolg

Mooses

----------

